# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Parque Olímpico del Segre

## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

El pasado mes de agosto pasé por la Seu d'Urgell, un pueblo de Lleida, en los pirineos y pude acercarme hasta este canal olímpico que se construyó para los Olimpiadas y que ahora se utiliza para el rafting y el piragüismo. Aquí os dejo unas fotos de su parte final.

----------


## sergi1907

Las compuertas que hay al final, antes de devolver el agua al Segre









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Hola Sergi, muchas gracias por ese reportaje que nos tenías guardado... buenas fotos y si tengo que destacar una cosa, eso seria la limpieza y el excelente mantenimiento que se puede ver... Un saludo amigo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias Sergi por las fotos. Debe dar gusto ver bajar el canal repleto de agua, y si encima vamos montados sobre una piragua remontando esas puertas, entonces la experiencia debe ser realmente preciosa  :Smile: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Precioso parque Sergi, de este parque ya nos dejastes una foto en el ¿Qué será.... si mal no recuerdo, muchas gracias por el resto.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por este tema que tenias guardadito. Bonito parque.

----------


## No Registrado

Que fotos más bonitas, me gustaria visitarlo. Un saludo!!!!

----------

